# Flipkart Now sells Movie tickets.



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Flipkart has started to sell movie tickets.With option of COD.In select citys

Flipkart Tickets



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



LOL


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 1, 2012)

hehe.. nice one serpent.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

Come up with better ideas.


----------

